# anyone know where I can get a good cheap pack raft?



## paintballer01 (May 24, 2013)

All the companies I'm finding like alpaca cost a small fortune, for just a one man raft!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

You will get what you pay for in anything, for what purpose?, weight capacity ?,motor or not?, and if you buy one please don`t forget the repair kit.
http://rubberboats.com/category/fis...m_medium=cpc&utm_term=inflatable raft fishing
There are many more out there, find reviews, research remember knowledge is the key.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Check overstock.com they have a ton of different stuff for a discounted price. I inflatable rafts in the outdoor section. They may have what you're looking for


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

paintballer01 said:


> All the companies I'm finding like alpaca cost a small fortune, for just a one man raft!


Probably would need some more details about your ideas.

Are you looking for a raft that does white-water or something that can float along a quiet river (think Huck Finn) and carry a heavy load. Or, did you want something with a motor so that you can go against the current, and, what would the average speed of the water be?


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay..totally glad I have an eye app later this month. I saw this thread title as Where Can I get a good cheap pack rat? Um...that's easy...look around this forum! End of threadjack..I promise.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Check "The Sportsmans Guide" it has several inflatable rafts and an inflatable ridged kayak and prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think a "Cheap" raft is a good idea.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Norse said:


> I don't think a "Cheap" raft is a good idea.


I agree with you, Cheap raft expensive funeral.:sssh:


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Cheaply made and discounted warehouse prices are different things.


----------

